
Google Confirms Creepy New Privacy Problem - rahuldottech
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/06/23/google-confirms-creepy-new-privacy-problem/#2b102bde9d8b
======
rendx
"Wirecutter staff put this to the test using a decommissioned Google Nest Cam
Indoor device and found they could, indeed, view a "series of still images
snapped every several seconds" on that cam. The cam in question had been
signed up to a Nest Aware account and linked to a Wink smart-home hub. Even
though the Nest instructions for factory resetting the device were followed
and there was no access to the live stream using either the desktop or mobile
app, nor indeed the Wink app as the camera was no longer online, things got
creepy when the Wirecutter reporter created a new Nest account on a new
Android device. "Going back to our Wink app," the report states, "we were also
able to view a stream of still images from the Nest cam, despite it being
associated with a new Nest account.""

